# looking for plans for 8' assembly table for 7/8 grade classroom



## granitesurf (Dec 11, 2011)

I stumbled across this site looking for plans to build some assembly tables to replace the beat up tables I have in my classroom. I'm a 7/8 grade STEM teacher in Massachusetts, and am looking for plans to build 8' mobile work tables that can accommodate 6 kids at a time working on small group projects. These will serve as the primary tables for note-taking, design, and construction projects. I'm hoping to find some ideas/suggestions from y'all so I can convince my administration that I can build these tables with the students and save a lot of money over buying china-made "student" tables from an online, overpriced ed catalog.

I did find this link, and like the simplicity: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/22756
If you have detailed plans and a lumber list, that would be super helpful. Thanks!
granitesurf


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

granitesurf,

I built an assembly table for my shop a couple of years ago (actually I have two…one smaller). The one I use the most is 48" wide and 8 ft. long. It is all 3/4" plywood, and I built a torsion box w/a 3/4" ply top. The legs are L-shaped, assembled with bisquits, glue, and screws, and 3" casters. Mine is only about 30" high, but one could be modified to be taller, if needed…...it's completely mobil, dead-flat, and maybe what you're looking for….maybe not (?). Here's a pics of it….. Hopes this helps…..Edit: The bottom shelf could be left off if necessary.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Is there a chance that you can cover the tops of the old ones with plywood or hardboard trim them out and put a good finish on the top. I used to do that when I taught woodworking. That way when the tops get in bad shape again just take off the old ones put new on and your good to go. If you have the old maple top workbenches I would keep them. You will not be able to build something to replace them.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

See if you can check out the mobile table Norm Abrahms built on New Yankee. I know there is plans floating around for this.


----------

